# MN Deer Classic



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Is anyone planning to attend the MN Deer Classic? If you are, please stop by booth 220 and talk hunting. I will be there along with Curt Hill of GooseView Industries. See ya there! :lol:


----------

